# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  America's Front Line Doctors on Hydroxychloroquine

## Brian4Liberty

America's Front Line Doctors on Hydroxychloroquine




> American life has fallen casualty to a massive disinformation campaign. We can speculate on how this has happened, and why it has continued, but the purpose of the inaugural White Coat Summit is to empower Americans to stop living in fear.
> 
> If Americans continue to let so-called experts and media personalities make their decisions, the great American experiment of a Constitutional Republic with Representative Democracy, will cease. 
> ...
> https://www.americasfrontlinedoctors.com/


Frontline Physicians Aim to Dispel ‘Massive’ COVID-19 ‘Disinformation Campaign’ on Capitol Hill:




Live Streaming Event:







> LIVE from the steps of the US Supreme Court. America’s Frontline Doctors - Physicians from around the country address the American people about Covid-19 and the importance of reopening schools and our society.

----------


## dannno



----------


## Brian4Liberty

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laKwaB45mo0

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Stallheim

All these video links have been taken down. Is there a better platform than YouTube to see stuff like this, which is being censored?

----------


## Danke

> All these video links have been taken down. Is there a better platform than YouTube to see stuff like this, which is being censored?





> @Brian4Liberty
> 
> Here is a copy, hosted at OAN's servers, out of reach of Screwgle, FedBook and $#@!ter.
> 
> https://www.oann.com/hydroxychloroqu...rce=whatfinger


...

----------


## Thor

> @Brian4Liberty
> 
> Here is a copy, hosted at OAN's servers, out of reach of Screwgle, FedBook and $#@!ter.
> 
> https://www.oann.com/hydroxychloroqu...rce=whatfinger


That link to the video doesn't work (for me.)  This does: https://banned.video/watch?id=5f1fc7a468370e02f29f34cf


Also, check this post on Facebook.  Fascistbook "fact-checkers" deleted it a couple time, but have left this one up (for now.)
https://www.facebook.com/ACACoachTed...57574384852194





> Ted Kline 
> 
> 
> My personal Experience with COVID-19 : 
> 
> 
> My initials are T.k. I am a 48yr old white male. My wife and I visited our daughter and her husband in Humble Texas over the 4th weekend. We all had been quarantined for months with no sickness so we thought it would be safe to see each other. We wore mask and avoided crowds while traveling. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Danke

> That link to the video doesn't work (for me.)  This does: https://banned.video/watch?id=5f1fc7a468370e02f29f34cf
> 
> 
> Also, check this post on Facebook.  Fascistbook "fact-checkers" deleted it a couple time, but have left this one up (for now.)
> https://www.facebook.com/ACACoachTed...57574384852194


Want some Hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin? 

https://trustedmedications.com

Orders take about a month to arrive. 

They are legit.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> All these video links have been taken down. Is there a better platform than YouTube to see stuff like this, which is being censored?


In Soviet Amerika, ungood thought will be eliminated, comrade.

----------


## Thor

> Want some Hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin? 
> 
> https://trustedmedications.com
> 
> Orders take about a month to arrive. 
> 
> They are legit.


You have ordered from them? 

 Where are they based/ship from?

They appear to have Budesonide liquid to nebulize too.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Want some Hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin? 
> 
> https://trustedmedications.com
> 
> Orders take about a month to arrive. 
> 
> They are legit.


How do they handle prescription requirements?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That link to the video doesn't work (for me.)  This does: https://banned.video/watch?id=5f1fc7a468370e02f29f34cf


I just checked and it worked OK for me.

https://www.oann.com/hydroxychloroquine/

I removed the www.whatfinger.com aggregator source from the link.

Here's your link again, just in case.

https://banned.video/watch?id=5f1fc7a468370e02f29f34cf

Here's their website, the conference is posted there:

https://americasfrontlinedoctors.us/

Posted at bitchute

https://www.bitchute.com/video/zr04GsUupOwk/

And I have an MP3 of the audio that I can email anybody who needs it, if worse come to worse.

----------


## PRB

> Want some Hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin? 
> 
> https://trustedmedications.com
> 
> Orders take about a month to arrive. 
> 
> They are legit.


a month?

----------


## Danke

> How do they handle prescription requirements?


...they don't?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> ...they don't?


I went through the order process with no hassle either.

----------


## Thor

> I went through the order process with no hassle either.


Let us know if it ever shows up, and is the real stuff.  A search online someone said the site was a scam.

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## Thor

> I went through the order process with no hassle either.



It has been over a month.  Did it arrive?  Is it the real thing?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Funny how the media looked at these doctors and called them kooks.  I'm pretty sure each and every one of them went to a prestigious medical school.  Plus they've already treated patients unlike Fauci, whose probably never treated a single person in his life.

----------


## PRB

> Let us know if it ever shows up, and is the real stuff.  A search online someone said the site was a scam.


of course it is.

----------

